
FCC accidentally leaks internal “joke” memo about Chairman Pai [pdf] - doctorshady
https://ecfsapi.fcc.gov/file/DOC-578d579d1f000000-A.pdf
======
dsr_
This is from the electronic comment filing system, where anyone can upload a
PDF.

~~~
shlomok
In that case it should be fairly easy to find the comment it's associated
with.

I originally had the same thought but couldn't find it after a fairly thorough
search.

------
tj-teej
I don't know what's worse, what the FCC is doing to destroy Net Neutrality or
the fact that the word "cuck" has gone mainstream...

~~~
doctorshady
It's not just net neutrality - it's pretty much all sound policy governing
telecommunications: [https://arstechnica.com/information-
technology/2017/08/one-b...](https://arstechnica.com/information-
technology/2017/08/one-broadband-choice-still-counts-as-competition-after-
court-decision/)

(Despite the broadband headline, this is regarding wholesale traffic on non-
packetized networks. For convenience reasons, they do however occasionally do
last mile internet delivery)

------
OtterCoder
"accidentally" This has to have been purposeful, or forged. Either way, can't
argue with it.

------
mykeliu
Is there a source for this? It looks like the document is hosted via the FCC's
electronic comment filing system API, but I can't find a news source for this
at all.

~~~
doctorshady
This was the Reddit source I found it from:
[https://www.reddit.com/r/netneutrality/duplicates/6x368k/fcc...](https://www.reddit.com/r/netneutrality/duplicates/6x368k/fcc_released_a_statement_about_ajit_pai/)

For whatever it's worth, I think comments hosted on that server have a
different naming convention; usually it's /file/<comment id>/<original
submitted file name>.extension

EDIT: Case and point, look at the format for comments in this proceeding:
[https://www.fcc.gov/ecfs/search/filings?proceedings_name=17-...](https://www.fcc.gov/ecfs/search/filings?proceedings_name=17-2)

------
CamperBob2
Can someone with some business savvy explain how the financial markets are OK
with what's happening in DC these days?

Loose cannons and misguided missiles are not your friends. Ever. It doesn't
matter what side you're on.

~~~
aaronbrethorst
[https://www.theguardian.com/business/2017/apr/12/trump-
tax-h...](https://www.theguardian.com/business/2017/apr/12/trump-tax-holiday-
us-companies-apple-oxfam-tax)

~~~
CamperBob2
To the extent a repatriation tax holiday is the right thing to do, it should
be possible to make that case in a traditional political environment where the
legislators and executive are at least somewhat qualified to deal with it.

Meanwhile, the abrogation of informed authority is leading to scenarios like
this: [https://www.vanityfair.com/news/2017/07/department-of-
energy...](https://www.vanityfair.com/news/2017/07/department-of-energy-risks-
michael-lewis)

How healthy will it be for Wall Street (or anyone else on the West Coast) if
the DoE is defunded to the point where they take their eye off the ball at
Hanford?

Basically, what I'm asking is this: the markets love Trump. Why aren't the
risks associated with gross incompetence priced in? I'm missing something,
obviously, and that bugs me.

------
kerpele
Probably a hack but a fairly entertaining one

------
praneshp
Someone's losing their job today ....

------
Slippery_John
Legendary

